# Track re-do on Regal's backyard layout!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Saturday got a wild hair and decided to change my backyard track layout!! Never liked the way the track went over the big cement pad at the back of my yard! Always looked out of place! So I went to the local landscaper and purchased 1/2 ton of the ballast I've been using for the last two years. I re-did the area and re-ballasted the whole back two curves, and other areas of the layout that needed attention. Oh boy my aching back after hauling all but that little pile that was left you see in the picture out of my pickup through the garage door down the sidewalk to a ramp I placed over the tracks toward the back of the house and then over to the other end of the layout. Then re- ballasted other areas of need. Hard on this ole crippled up feller, but as Larry says I got er done!! Hah LOL Everything works better now, had a problem on the inside loop at the back, I think my roofing contractors from the week before had bent one of my curved tracks! Now I can't back up the train in that one section my Bachmann battery car de-rails there every time! Don't ever need to back up there it runs fine going to the West but when you back up "derailment'" happens! Probably never have to do that there anyways and down the road will replace that bent piece of curved track!! So here are the before and after pics!

Before









After



















You can see in the bottom right pic where the track used to be by the dark area on the cement pad that is evident there! Notice the small pile of rock that is what I had left over from 1/2 ton!! Yikes also in pic 1 you can see bare areas of track in the foreground replaced ballast everywhere it was needed!! Looks good now and is more functional than before!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, those picture are pretty small, did you post the thumbnails, and not the high res pix? 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

640X480 Greg! What I size down to, is how they come out here go to the other site same picture posts bigger!! Take a look bigger clearer! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey.... nice inprovments.. nice work .. i knew you could do it... wow.........now puter here is up again findlylllllllllllll *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see you back Noel, thought you had dropped off the face of the earth. 

Jerry, your drag and drop to MLS obviously did not drag and drop the real source file, but a thumbnail... you took a shortcut and got burned! 

I think you need to find the real URL of your LSC pictures and use that in the insert image place... 










Greg


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

a very clean, smooth and sleek look! Much more so than my messy backyard!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pix looked big here to me, real small on another site, could hardly see them there. Glad you fixed it to your liking. Need some trees though!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trees make leaves... bad for train... ha ha! 

Nothing is allowed to grow over my track if at all possible... 

Jerry, what is that concrete pad there for? It's in the way of the trains, tear it out! 

hahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, 

Good on you! Looks like a lot of work. 

Very best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That do look better.....Now what are you going to put there to hide that ugly ugly white concrete pad?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guy's! Between having a big ugly molar pulled by my dentist last wed, and the ugly storm we had last nite, its been a struggle for me here!! No damage to the layout that I know of but 20 minutes or so after the storm hit (no warning either) ball bearing size hail left over in the grass! 1 inch tree limbs all over the back yard (I have NO trees) trees up rooted buildings strewn randomly over Minatare, and 9 miles West of us in Scottsbluff 7+ trailers over turned in a trailer court across from the sugar factory, roof torn off the Ford Dealership, they just went through a 40 million dollar damage storm last Monday! Yikes! Anyways as far as we were concerned we came out lucky. Below a picture of a tree taken out 2 blocks from us neighbor to the North of our house tree uprooted too! Also that is a monster sized model of a Cow/Bull that is at the entrance at the SouthWest corner of Minatare at the entrance to the feed lot it was on a brick type pedestal and is now laying in the field to the East of the feed lot!! Regal 











Cow/Bull Tree uprooted


----------

